# Intel SSD 335 or 520 Series 240gb?



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2013)

i am wondering which of these two Intels r the best, the 335 Series or 520 Series in 240gb, best i want a bigger SSD so i can have some games on it and i feel med Samsung 830 Series 128gb isn't just enough anymore and how does a SSD handle if u get split up in 2 partitions?

335 240gb: http://ark.intel.com/products/71527/

520 240gb: http://ark.intel.com/products/66250/

i can get 520 240gb almost brand new for a lower price then the 335 240gb ino the 520 got read/write at 550/520 MB/s where the 335 only got 500/450 MB/s in Read/Write but the 335 is 20nm were the 520 is 25nm.

When that is said, should i just go for the cheapest one? i can get the 520 240gb for about 68usd/52euros cheaper then a brand new 335 240gb.

but i want to split the SSD like 100gb for OS and than 140gb for games or that wouldn't go well with a SSD?


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 27, 2013)

partitioning wont increase your performance on an SSD. Just put the games in a separate folder. As for speed, you should mostly look at IOPS in read/write, it doesnt matter if 20nm or 25nm, what matters is what the managed to achieve with that technology. Intel offers good guarantees so you have no problem with reliability. Just compare the IOPS of the two models and, if the 520 is also faster at that, then you should definately buy it for 50 euros less...


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 27, 2013)

A partitioned SSD will perform exactly the same as a non-partitioned one,i would go for the 520 for sure.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2013)

thx Kaynar and Jack1n but what about health that will remain the same?

Kaynar ino the speed, i more want a separate partition for my games so when i reinstall Windows i don't need to reinstall them all again, bcs even my steam folder i don't got space for over 200gb games for backup everytime i reinstall ^^;


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 27, 2013)

The partition on which you will delete written data and write new data more often on will deteriorate at a faster rate but an SSD should still last you to the point that it becomes obsolete,especially an SSD like the 520.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> The partition on which you will delete written data and write new data more often on will deteriorate at a faster rate but an SSD should still last you to the point that it becomes obsolete,especially an SSD like the 520.



well it will be running 24-7 but i am only gaming 4hours or something a day max sometimes i don't even game depends on my mood and ofc ino that some part of the drive that will be deteriorate faster, but i dunno if i will buy one or two depends on my pocket bcs it's a really good bargain ^^


----------

